# Echange de fichiers entre deux mac , ethernet , wifi ?



## lapiflo (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour , je suis avec un ami et nous souhaitons echanger des fichiers entre nos deux macbook , j'ai un cable ethernet mais comment faire , p.e est ce mieu en wifi ... Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire , quelqu'un aurait un tuto ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Octobre 2008)

Le câble Ethernet sera plus rapide que le WIFI.
Un Firewire le serait encore plus.

Relier les deux MacBook par le câble.
Activer le partage de fichiers dans les préférences sécurité
D'un des deux ordinateurs se connecter à l'autre avec le menu "aller" du Finder.


----------



## lapiflo (27 Octobre 2008)

ouais mais je vois pas l'autre macbook


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Octobre 2008)

Question bête, sur les Macs, les réseaux Ethernet/ Firewire sont bien connectés et activés ?
C'est dans les préférences réseau.


----------



## michio (27 Octobre 2008)

Et dans Préférences système / sécurité :
Le coupe feu peut gêner le transfert (en tout cas chez moi, c'est le cas, entre un iMac et un MBP ou entre 2 MBP) : soit autoriser toutes les connexions entrantes, soit dans le menu avancé désactiver le mode furtif.


----------



## lapiflo (27 Octobre 2008)

c'est bon , je sais pas trop comment on à fait . mais c'est buens


----------

